# skin turn darker?



## leciel (Jan 30, 2013)

hello, i've been worried with alice's skin which turn darker.
first there are spots in the belly but most the belly already turn darker now.
moreover there are dark spots in the chest and neck now.
is that normal? it's not itchy though.. 
alice going to be 4 months on 7th.

here are the belly and chest photo,, sorry for the bad quality though..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like a normal spotted belly to me.  The pigment of their skin will sometime become darker as they age. I don't see anything in the pics that would be alarming.


----------



## Violet butterfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Doesn't look abnormal to me. I have seen a lot of dogs with that kind of coloring on their skin.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

My lab/heeler mix's belly turned from pink to dark as she aged (although it started at like 7 rather than so young). I wouldn't worry.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's totally normal. Most dogs skin & even people's skin will darken with age.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks normal, I had a JR with those type of markings. You have a perfect little girl.


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My baby's belly n chest did this, I just figured it was apart of growing up...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kristal+Lolly (Dec 4, 2012)

My girl is 4 months 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

